

ShowHN: Hacker Tourist - opinionated ecommerce for photographers - peteforde
http://hackertourist.com/

======
peteforde
I'm totally eating my own dog food on this one. I figure that I can't sell
something I wouldn't use myself, so here goes my best attempt at making a
living with photography that doesn't involve babies or weddings.

